# [T] The Witcher 2



## ACM (24. Juli 2011)

Hi, hätte The Witcher 2 in einwandfreiem Zustand hier und würde gerne gegen ein halbwegs aktuellen Titel tauschen. Einfach mal was anbieten, am liebsten wären mir Crysis 2 oder Dead Space 2.


----------



## ACM (20. August 2011)

push.


----------

